# Who watches the 622 through a projector?



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I was thinking of buying a Mits HD1000U home theater projector but I can't seem to find any information on its (or any other projector for that matter) ability to project CCs from a source such as the 622. I know it does not have a tuner in the traditional sense so if you hook up your OTA you will not capture the CC stream as there is no decoder built in. I am hard of hearing and for me it is important to have CCs on many programs. 

Right now I have the 622 hooked up to my tv and I have captions enabled in the 622 menu. It makes no difference if I have the tv captions enabled or not because the 622 decodes the caption stream and shows them on the tv screen. However, I am not sure a projector will work the same way. I know I can enable subtitles on a dvd player and they will display on a projector because they then become part of the picture itself and I sort of thought that by turning on the captions on the 622, they would display the same way as well. I just don't know for sure.

Does anyone have a projector you could enable the CCs on the 622 and let me know? Thanks in advance. PS:how is the picture from the 622 on such a huge screen (100").


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Connect both your SAT and OTA feed to your 622. What currently displays on your
tv will also show up in a projected image, including closed captioning. Connect the
OTA feed to the 622, instead of the projector. It will work just fine.

Send a PM if you want more specific details.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Agree with Nick, hook your OTA through the 622. As for pix quality It is very good. I have a Panasonic AE700U native 720p on a 96 inch screen and the quality is very good. You will need to control the light in your viewing area (theater darkness not required) but no incident light on your screen. If you are used to viewing a back lit screen it will appear different to your eye and you will probably start with the brightest settings until you are used to it. After watching it for a few days go to a movie theater, I bet you will be pleased that your images are sharper, brighter, and in some cases(depending on viewing material and quality of projector) even smoother than the $9 per ticket plus $12 drink & popcorn theater. 

I no long go to movie theaters save for real block busters, but I took a friend to the Fantastic 4 last weekend and was amazed to see jutter on a CGI sequence (I think the movie makers are actually thinking 1080p /60fps and actually did a native 60fps animaition pulled down to 24fps. The net is that it will look better when it gets to DVD. 

There is a lot of buzz about HDMI 1.3 (not supported yet by Dish) Deep Color and 1080p/24 while I seeing it having value for HD DVD right now and future Dish technologies a year or so out, you can get great images (admittatley not as good as 1080p) from a much less expensive 720p projector. Be prepared to swap projector lamps every 2000 hours (for me thats 9 months) at a few hundred $$. 
Hope this helps


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Another thought if you are hearing impaired and want a visceral sound experience try hooking up transducers to your viewing chair along with your subwoofers. I use Buttkickers and when low base audio comes on it shakes the chair giving the illusion of super deep base.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, that answers my question very well. I'll google "buttkickers" and see what that is all about. 

BTW Kckucera, what is a good 96" screen to buy? It will not be a permanent installation so I need something like a 16x9 tripod or roll away type that I can just set up now and then. I intend to take out the projector and screen only when I want to upconvert DVD movies via hdmi at night or when I want to see something really special in HD (like tonight's fireworks display from the Boston Pops!!). I don't have such a DVD player yet but I'm in the market for one and figure a big projector screen would be the best way to view this new "upconvert" technology. I've read that I probably won't be able to tell the difference between 1080 and 720 anyway so the projector converting the player's 1080 feed to its 720p should be just fine (I hope). I retired in 1995 and all this stuff is moving way to fast since then for my old mind to keep up with! Although my Hitachi 56" RPTV does not have hdmi it is just fine for every day, casual viewing and that is what I intend to watch 90% of the time.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a dailight fixed screen with very slight gain. I suggest you give the guys at projectorpeople a surf or call, they were very helpful in both chosing my proj and screen. There are several good choices but much depends on the light output and throw distance of the projector that you select. I understand that you will get a stiffer (more flat) image from a roll up with side tensionors. Having the screen flap around on a tripod will give you areas out of focus. Another useful site was projectorcentral it has pretty good reviews and some good articles.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Dish still hasn't enabled CC on several HD channels, so it's pretty much turn the volume up and annoy the neighbors if you are hard of hearing. I sometimes use IR headphones to keep from annoying my wife and chasing the dogs out of the house. 

Other than the channels where CC doesn't work at all, CC works pretty well on the 622. With a projector, you can set the font size quite small and not obscure much of the screen at all. It's still plenty large enough to read. 

With HD source, THX certified surround sound system and an 8' screen, the movie experience is all there, except I make better popcorn and I serve beer.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

shortspark said:


> I was thinking of buying a Mits HD1000U home theater projector but I can't seem to find any information on its (or any other projector for that matter) ability to project CCs from a source such as the 622. I know it does not have a tuner in the traditional sense so if you hook up your OTA you will not capture the CC stream as there is no decoder built in. I am hard of hearing and for me it is important to have CCs on many programs.
> 
> Right now I have the 622 hooked up to my tv and I have captions enabled in the 622 menu. It makes no difference if I have the tv captions enabled or not because the 622 decodes the caption stream and shows them on the tv screen. However, I am not sure a projector will work the same way. I know I can enable subtitles on a dvd player and they will display on a projector because they then become part of the picture itself and I sort of thought that by turning on the captions on the 622, they would display the same way as well. I just don't know for sure.
> 
> Does anyone have a projector you could enable the CCs on the 622 and let me know? Thanks in advance. PS:how is the picture from the 622 on such a huge screen (100").


622 captions show up just fine on any display connected to it... including a peojector.

As long as the source has decent bitrate, the picture can be awesome... some content on my 133" screen looks great... not quite HD DVD, but pretty darn good...


----------



## Maxfli500 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have never experimented with the CC on the 622, But I do have an Optoma H72 projector hooked to the 622 via HDMI. The projector is 720p and stunning. I found a recipe to mix screen paint over on AVSforum.com and painted a 100" screen on the wall (obviously a permanent solution). Other than the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th quarter the Superbowl was great here in Bears country.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, based on the information you guys provided, I went ahead and ordered the HD1000U and a portable screen I can take up and down easily since, as I said earlier, I will use the projector only now and then. The captions should come through well and I have to assume the HD from my 622 will look awesome on a big screen, especially the OTA channels and HDNET. Now, I have to find a good upconverting dvd player (I'm leaning towards the Optima 970) and my "second" system will be complete.

Now, for a hook-up question someone may know the answer to. The 622 has hdmi and I have a cable from it with converter to DVI on my Hitachi since the Hitachi only supports DVI. Of course with this set up I can not use the audio portion of the 622's hdmi connection. I've heard lots of horror stories about the 622's hdmi causing all sorts of problems, even failure, if disturbed too much (I have not even touched that connection to clean it since I got the unit). Is there a way to keep the hdmi cable attached all the time to the 622 but split it somehow to both the tv and the projector? That way I can run the hdmi output to both displays without having to remove and connect the cable from the 622 all the time, not to mention having to remove and reinstall the DVI adapter at the tv end. Is there a way to "split" the hdmi coming from the 622 without degrading the quality? Thanks again for any response.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

this might be what you would need.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011303&p_id=2522&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I have the MitsHD1000U and use it with a 622 as well as with other receivers, get a HD DVD player the upconversion of standard Dvd's is awesome and if you look around you can find them really cheap...


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

dfergie said:


> I have the MitsHD1000U and use it with a 622 as well as with other receivers, get a HD DVD player the upconversion of standard Dvd's is awesome and if you look around you can find them really cheap...


I agree, I have a cheap Panasonic upconverting DVD player ($70, came for free with my Panny Plasma) and it is plenty fine. You can defienetly tell a difference from 480P to 720p/1080i.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Is there a way to keep the hdmi cable attached all the time to the 622 but split it somehow to both the tv and the projector?

The Mits is a good choice, as for your HDMI question the folks at Gefen make an HDMI switch that seems to work well and is not expensive. Here is a link to the one I use, there are other choices as well. http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3055


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

pcstuff said:


> I agree, I have a cheap Panasonic upconverting DVD player ($70, came for free with my Panny Plasma) and it is plenty fine. You can defienetly tell a difference from 480P to 720p/1080i.


Also check out OPPO digital, awesome audio and upscales to both 1080i and p. available with both DVI and HMDI outputs depending on model I have the 971 HD.
http://www.oppodigital.com/default.asp?partner=google&gclid=CMnP36fznY0CFQILPwodXwQ_QA


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

kckucera said:


> Also check out OPPO digital, awesome audio and upscales to both 1080i and p. available with both DVI and HMDI outputs depending on model I have the 971 HD.
> http://www.oppodigital.com/default.asp?partner=google&gclid=CMnP36fznY0CFQILPwodXwQ_QA


Yep, in the last few days I have done a lot research on DVD Players and Oppo won out. There are many upscaling players out today and some are down right cheap, under a hundred bucks. But from all the reviews at AVS, Amazon, CC and other places, the Oppo (for $149) can't be beat. I ordered the 970 because it does not have the chip the other models do which may adversely affect the projector I ordered (Mits HD1000U).

I also have a screen which came yesterday. I really could not go much larger than 84 diagonal in my current room configuration and there is no where I can hang one. So, I purchased an Elite Cinema series fold up or whatever it is called. You lay it on the ground and roll the screen up out of its case. 84" is sort of small by projector standards but man, in my room it looks huge! Plus, I need to sit about 12 feet away and according to the projector calculator for this model projector and distance, the throw should be 11.7 feet. Having the projector on a table next to me should be just about right. I have the screen set up now and there is no tension on the sides like you described in another post. This causes a little ripple effect on the screen that I hope will not be factor in viewing.

I checked into a cable that splits the HDMI to DVI/HDMI. I found one at monoprice.com for like ten bucks or so. Again, it has not arrived yet but it has a short HDMI cable you hook to the 622 and two outputs - one DVI that I will use to connect my Hitachi everyday tv and one HDMI output that I will conect to the projector when I take it out. I don't need it connected to the projector all the time because I will use the projector only for certain HD movies or sport events. The rest of the time I will bring it out to use with the Oppo. I wanted a splitter like this only because I know the 622 has issues with HDMI if you disturb the connection to much. This way, the HDMI on the 622 is always connected and the only thing I have to plug and unplug is the projector HDMI cable on the splitter end. The only issue will be how well this thing passes the signal. Now I can't wait for all this stuff to show up!


----------



## Ken McPherson (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been down this road.

That particular Monoprice splitter will only work with one output port connected at a time; you will have to manually disconnect whichever monitor cable you aren't using in order for the other work.

Monoprice has a new powered 1x2 HDMI splitter that works great with the 622 for $96. Product ID: 3049. (Sorry, DBSTalk won't let me post urls yet.) That plus an HDMI/DVI adapter will give you what you want without having to swap cables. 

FYI, Monoprice is great about exchanges if you decide to go this route.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Ken McPherson said:


> I've been down this road.
> 
> That particular Monoprice splitter will only work with one output port connected at a time; you will have to manually disconnect whichever monitor cable you aren't using in order for the other work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. According to UPS tracking, I should receive the projector today (if their webpage is right that is). I did not know you could use only one output on the splitter at a time. However, in my case anyway, that is fine since the tv will not be on when the projector is and visa versa.

I think I may have a solution anyway even without using the splitter. As I said, I have the 622 going to my Hitachi 56" RPTV using the HDMI but the Hitachi only supports DVI so I use an adapter. For the heck of it, I removed the HDMI and hooked up the 622 to the tv using component cables. I could not tell a difference in either standard or high definition programs. Ideally, HDMI/DVI should be better but in the real world, at least on my tv set, I failed to find any improvement over component. That being the case, I plan on having the 622's HDMI port dedicated to the projector and the component outputs dedicated to the Hitachi. No need for a splitter or DVI adapter whatsoever if all this works out in the real world when I test the projector.

I started a thread here yesterday to determine if all outputs are active at the same time on the 622 and the answer I got was "yes". So, even if I wanted to, I could play through both the 622's HDMI and component outputs. Darn! UPS usually is here by this time of day but still no package!!


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

You're going to love the HD1000. I've had it for about 6 moths after having the Panasonic AX100 prior and it's hard to beat given the price/performance.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

StormyQ said:


> You're going to love the HD1000. I've had it for about 6 moths after having the Panasonic AX100 prior and it's hard to beat given the price/performance.


Well, UPS tried to deliver the projector today but I found a note on the door - I had to sign for the darn thing but I did not know that. I knew the UPS guy picks up packages at the UPS drop a couple miles away every day between 4:00-4:30 so I went up there to wait on him. Sure enough he showed up right on time and I signed for it.

I have played with it now for about four hours and all I can say is WOW!! The picture is fantastic right out of the box. I have not really tweaked a thing yet and I'm not so sure I want to. I can't imagine any projector (at any price) doing a better job of displaying the 622's picture, be it HD or SD, with any more clarity - at least to my 60 year old eyes. Wonderful colors that do not bleed and facial tones which are all important to me are as natural as can be.

I have the HD1000 hooked up via HDMI. I'm not even going to try to experiment with other inputs although they do provide several including S-Video and component. This projector is highly recommended by everyone and I join their ranks as of tonight!


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

shortspark said:


> Well, UPS tried to deliver the projector today but I found a note on the door - I had to sign for the darn thing but I did not know that. I knew the UPS guy picks up packages at the UPS drop a couple miles away every day between 4:00-4:30 so I went up there to wait on him. Sure enough he showed up right on time and I signed for it.
> 
> I have played with it now for about four hours and all I can say is WOW!! The picture is fantastic right out of the box. I have not really tweaked a thing yet and I'm not so sure I want to. I can't imagine any projector (at any price) doing a better job of displaying the 622's picture, be it HD or SD, with any more clarity - at least to my 60 year old eyes. Wonderful colors that do not bleed and facial tones which are all important to me are as natural as can be.
> 
> I have the HD1000 hooked up via HDMI. I'm not even going to try to experiment with other inputs although they do provide several including S-Video and component. This projector is highly recommended by everyone and I join their ranks as of tonight!


Once you familiarize yourself with the menus, make sure you set the overscan to 100%. It is mysteriously set to 97% out of the box. And if you're here you are probably also aware of AVS and the "owners" thread which will answer just about any question you come up with and give you some tweaks and calibrations.


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Nevermind. I think I saw your post on AVS already. 

84" the biggest screen you can do? That's a huge upgrade over the 56" RPTV but experiencing front projection on a BIG screen is absolutely superb and the Mits does a great job with the larger screen surfaces due to its extra lumens.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

StormyQ said:


> Nevermind. I think I saw your post on AVS already.
> 
> 84" the biggest screen you can do? That's a huge upgrade over the 56" RPTV but experiencing front projection on a BIG screen is absolutely superb and the Mits does a great job with the larger screen surfaces due to its extra lumens.


I might have been able to get a 92" in there given my alloted throw distance and the space I have for the screen. I know bigger is better, especially with a quality projector like this one but I had to put the screen between my stereo rack and in front of the fireplace. That was the only way. Because I am so impressed with the HD1000u when my Hitachi goes out I just may go Projector all the way. Then I can use the wall the Hitachi is at and can get a 100 incher in there, maybe more.

It seems the 622 is made for projectors. You set the output resolution in the 622, the aspect ratio, the HDMI of course and you can run the 622's optical right to the home theater amp to complete the experience. Not to mention that you can record HD programs and play them back on the projector any time. The native resolution of this projector is 720p and I've tried setting the 622 to that resolution as well as 1080 and I really see no difference. Basically, I set everything up, including stretch mode and captions when necessary, in the 622 menu. I let it do all the work and simply send the output to the projector as clean and natural as I can. Ideally, I will experiment further and set the output to 720p and there will be no upscale or downscale - pure as can be.


----------

